# A pigeon without a leg and with an injured wing :(



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

I am really lucky to have found this forum and I hope I will find some (very needed) help here.

So, today I found a pigeon in one of the biggest streets here in Belgrade (yes, Belgrade, Serbia, that's where the pigeon and I live  ). It was lying on the pavement with an injured wing. I presently took him to a vet where I saw that it's leg was completely squashed 
Neither the vet nor I could figure out what could have caused a squashed leg and a scratched wing, it doesn't really look like a cat attack, but it's the best guess we had since the rest of the body is as good as new. I know that he could get an infection from cat's saliva so should I treat him even if I'm not sure or should I leave it?

Next thing, we just returned from the operation, his foot was amputated (there was absolutely no way of saving it) but apparently his wing was also broken despite the injury seeming like nothing more than a scratch 

My vet is not so concerned about the leg (I'm not yet sure how much of it was cut off, if the pigeon will even have a stum on which to stand) but he is concerned about the wing.

Since I'm ready to do absolutely anything to nurture the pigeon to health, I will really need some advice and some help.
The pigeon is in shock, I mean, he is completely calm with me from the first moment (and considering that he is a feral pigeon living in Belgrade, that is very unhealthy) though he does react to other people, gets scared and fidgety. What should I do when/if he comes out of the shock? For now he is completely bandaged for his wing and I'm worried about his trying to get out of bandages. Also, about feeding and drinking, since he cannot stand, should I hold him? I also have some trouble finding a proper lying position for him, I am constantly worried about him being in pain  should I put him on his stomach or on the side?

Well, this is all actually me just being optimistic. The real question is, is there a chance of his recovery or rehabilitation that I can work on or hope for. How should I handle this poor creature? For now, he doesn't seem to be in pain which is good enough for me to try and nurture him, but is there any hope and what is the best course of action to take?

Do help, because, here, treating feral pigeons this injured is considered nothing short of foolish and the only reason the vet treated him at all is that he's a family friend :/

Any tip you can give me will help enormously and do have in mind that I've never had a bird and know very little of them, especially their psychology

Thanks
Jovana


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Jovana,

You have come to the right place. Welcome to Pigeon Talk and thank you so much for rescuing this pigeon and getting him to some medical treatment.

First of all you need to keep him warm. Put him in a box with a heating pad on low and some soft towels for him to sit on. They sit with their legs folded under them even while sleeping. You may have to hand feed him, but he might eat by himself if you put a small dish of seed in with him. You may have to offer him water by hand. You can put a towel in your lap and sit him on it and offer him water in a cup. I would start with water as he might be dehydrated after being injured and in surgery. If he doesn't want to drink, dip your finger in the water and dab it along side his beak. It might get him started.

There will be others along to help you with getting your bird back to health. There is every hope that he will recover from his injuries. If he is able to fly, he will do fine with just one foot and can go back to the wild. If he can't fly after he heals, then he can have a good life just the same. They are very affectionate and calm birds and make wonderful pets. Many of our members have handicapped birds.

Best wishes, and keep asking questions. We will help you to do what you need to do to help him get well.

Margaret


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Hi Jovana, it's really nice that you came to that pigeons rescue and that you founod a vet willing to help him.

I know that a comfortable lying position for sick or injured bird is, roll up a small towel and curl the rolled towel into a ring. Set the bird into the ring. This will keep the pressure off the stump and put him in a position he can comfortably rest in, and also feed and drink from.

You will probably have to hold his seed dish and water dish for him or keep it close enough where he can reach it, and keep an eye out to make sure he is eating/drinking. That is very important to his recovery, obviously.

There are lots of one-legged birds out there, he will do fine. And he probably wont' pick at his wrapping too much, if he does start really picking at it I would take it as a sign that he feels much better.

There are people on here who have dealt with similar injuries who might have more specific help for you.

Good luck with your new pet pidge, have you thought of a name for it yet? We love to see pictures too..if you can get some.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, let's give him a chance, shall we?

For assessment purposes, go here and study the skeletal drawings and use the bone names to describe at what point you think the vet actually amputated the leg:

http://people.eku.edu/ritchisong/skeleton.html

Can you post a picture of the bird?

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

Thank you all so much 
It really means a lot to me to hear from people who love pigeons and understand my wish to help.

I thought I might call him Steva (or for english speakers - Steve) though I'm not as yes sure of it's gender. Let it be HE for now 

So, Steve is still under the influence of enaestetic nd is sleeping. I think it is very good to leave him to rest after what must have been the most horrible day in his life. 

As for the pictures, I will take some tomorrow because I don't want to disturb him with strong light (it is already night here) but I don't think you'll be able to see anything (apart from how handsome he is) since he's all covered in bandages.

Thank you for the feeding tip and especially thanks to TheSnipes for telling me about the rolled up towel, I'll do that as soon as he wakes up ^_^

I'm also in the process of acquiring a new, bigger box because that will be his home for a while, until the bandages are removed. 

Now, the amputation, looking at this sketch I'm very sure that Tarsometatarsus is the bone removed (with the foot, obviously). How bad is that?

I just hope he will be able to fly again, but, even if he doesn't, he will have a warm and loving home


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

The Tarsometatarsus is the equivalent in us of the section of the foot between our toes and the actual heel. Functionally with birds, it's a little bit different because it's part of the overall length of the leg. That means that the leg will be significantly shorter and, therefore, more difficult to use in tandem with the other leg. Either the bird will learn to hop on one leg or he'll learn to deal with using it. That remains to be seen (a month or two down the road) so we'll just let it heal and cross that bridge when the time comes. There are possibilities that we can explore when we see how well he copes with that.

For the wing, if there is any description that you can make or that your vet can help you with about which bones were affected and how that determination was made, we can advise you further on treatment and rehabilitation possibilities.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi Jovana,
Thank you for rescuing this poor little bird so in need of help. Thank you to your vet too. As we so well know, many veterinarians wouldn't take the time to treat a pigeon.
I have a one footed pigeon that does very well. He does have a stump but really doesn't use it. I hope that with some time, Steve will be able to fly. Do you know if he is an adult or what we call a squeaker? 
Let us know how Steve is doing. At this forum there will be someone available 24 hours a day to answer questions and give you advise if needed. In fact, there won't be a stortage of advise. LOL


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

Some news, Steve woke up finally, but he is completely unresponsive. I tried to give him water, I even tried to wet the tip of his beak, but he didn't react. Then I tried with some bread crumbs, but as expected, that didn't work either. He's still in complete shock poor thing, but he has to drink, right? I hope he'll snap out of it.

Tell me, if you know, is it better to put him somewhere where he will be completely alone, because, right now he is in the living room in the warmest place, but that's where we spend most of our time (my mother and I) and although we try to be as quiet as possible, we're still very active. or is it maybe good for him to know we're here, after all, he has been living in a very noisy city so I might be overly concerned.

After the operation the vet said that both his (wing)bones were broken  but which ones, I don't know. When I found him, it was the lower part (the one closer to the tip) that was bloody and scratched, so I doubt that it's the Radius/Ulna pair, rather, it seemed to me to be Carpometacarpus.

I've put him in the towel ring, which definitely seems like the right thing to do, and I see, he's asleep again. The little I could notice about him is that his left (remaining) leg is very strong, so hopefully he will be alright with it and will learn to use it well.

As for the age, I've read here the criteria and he's definitely adult, though it seemed to me, and was confirmed by the vet that he is quite young. As I said, apart from the injurries he is really a very beautiful bird, quite a perfect example of a pigeon, which gave me hope in the first place that he might be strong enough to get through all this.

And as completely medically irrelevant fact, i would still like to point out that he has beautiful white eyes with just a bit of orange around the edge 

Thank you for the support! I'll let you know if we achieve some progress


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I think quiet would be best, but so is warmth. A good solution is a heating pad, set on low, underneath his bedding/papers/box.

Hopefully he is just sleepy and will come around after a bit more napping. It is important that he get some fluids but if he's going to pull through, he'll know when to drink, as long as he can get at the water. Which means, you have to keep trying to help him.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He should be drinking somewhere in the neighborhood of approximately 15 to 30 milliliters of water per day. They can get away without that for awhile, of course, as some of them can get really good at internal water conservation. However, when they get dehydrated, they will often get pretty sleepy which can degenerate to a coma. How much water do you think he's gotten down since you got him?

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

None! I found him somewhere around noon today (it is now 21h here) and the operation was schedualed for 15h and I was advised not to give him any food or water because of it. After the operation he has been sleeping the whole time until now. I've fixed a cup of water between the towel and the boxwall so that he can reach it without a problem, but I don't think it's working. I'll try again manually


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

if you can dip his beak deep enough into the water - not far enough to get any in his nostrils, but just shy of that point - he might realize his thirst and start sucking it up.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, what did they use for a "General Anaesthetic"? Here, we'd use Isoflurane (Trade name: Forane) and they'd come out of it relatively quickly. However, in many other places, there isn't the availability of that stuff and so other compounds are used, some of which do take substantial time to recover from.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

I really don't know. I should call the vet tomorrow so I will ask. I just know that he got two shots of whatever it was because one shot wasn't enough. It does seem to me that he's still a bit dazed from it. My mother informed me that she saw him with his beak over the cup (he is awake now) but she didn't see him actually drink so I filled the cup a bit more to make it easier for him. I don't really want to move him around too much, after all, he is very injured, but if I don't see him drinking before I go to bed, I will have to try and make him because after I will be taking the cup out, I don't intend to risk him drowning or something


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Pretty much all of the "Generals" that are given in parenteral form (a shot) do tend to lay the patient pretty low. In such cases, you're not really considered "out of the woods" (out of danger) until a day or two after your surgery. This sounds like that could be the problem. As such, it's sometimes quite dangerous to try and administer water at this point. Let it go for another day. The reason is that it can be pretty easy for the bird to "aspirate" water into the lungs and air sacs when they're that groggy, often causing pneumonia to set it.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

thanks for the warning! for now, i've been wetting his beak with my finger (careful to avoid the nostrils), so I figure, if he's really thirsty, he'll drink. so it's ok not to push it? 
I've noticed that he's a bit more alert now, he's moving his head around reacting to anyone approaching him which makes me very happy, but now I'm afraid - what if he starts feeling pain? since the moment I found him, he hasn't been showing any signs of pain which was probably due to shock (though it's still strange), but how will I know if he's hurting and how can I help him if that happens to be the case?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's better if you don't. Most pain medications don't work well for them and they're also prone to inflict more damage to the healing tissues if they don't feel pain anyhow. If what you say is true about the Carpometacarpus being the injured area, then it's highly likely that the bird stands a good chance of being able to fly later after some time to heal.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

YAY! he stood up on his healthy leg (relying on the towel of corse) and I just heard movement from the box, he was drinking, and quite a lot it seems, and he already seems more lively


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Injectable general anaesthetics are awful.

That's good news. However, now you might have to deal with some attitude from him--he might try to fly, run, jump... and hurt himself more. It's best to keep him in such a way that he doesn't have that possibility. Whether or not he accepts and befriends you may still be down the road. Often, the more they heal, the more attitude they get back.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

yes, that's true. for now, he's still ok with me being around, but since I truly doubt that he's ever had close contact with humans I do believe he will shun me more and more. but I will try my best to get him to trust me ^_^

I'm going to bed now but before that I want to thank all of you from the bottom of my heart, you've helped me get through a very tough day and gave me the strength to think positively. I just wish there were more people like you in the world.
So, see you tomorrow, hopefully with some good news!

Jovana


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Goodnight, Jovana, and sleep well! We're all with you here--"in for a penny, in for a pound!"

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Cydonian said:


> YAY! he stood up on his healthy leg (relying on the towel of corse) and I just heard movement from the box, he was drinking, and quite a lot it seems, and he already seems more lively


YAY!!


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

so, we woke up  when I came to check on him, I was really scared because he was completely crammed in one corner of the box. but, he was ok and I saw that there was poo all over the box so I figured he tried to get away from it. when I changed the towels he started moving again, he had pooed again. It was just a bit watery, and it was dark green with a bit of white. does this tell you anything.
so i put him on the towel on the floor and I arranged it the same as the box and again he tried to jump out of the ring but he landed on his head 

he is still ok with me, not showing any signs of resistance


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Maybe just let him have some crumpled towels and such too, and let him settle in wherever he's comfortable in his box, and just keep an eye on the eating and drinking. His poo is probably off bit due to his not eating for a day or so. He just needs to rest and start eating again. He's still in some discomfort and distress due to the injury/surgery/wing binding.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He understands that he's in pain, but he doesn't understand his new limitations. He also doesn't completely understand that you're a friend. It's going to take time. 

Poops are going to off, given the recent trauma and surgery. It's going to take time for them to come back to normal. I can't remember, is he on an antibiotic?

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

A few hours ago we were at the vets for the change of bandages where he got a shot of antibiotics and an infusion coctail because he never once ate anything since I got him. But the minute he got home, he fell asleep for some 15 minutes and then woke up and started eating (seeds) like mad, he then drank  He is quite lively, jumping around on his one leg, usually ending up on his head, but hey, he has to start somewhere.
So, things are looking good for now although he does require constant guidance which is really tiering, but I'm sure all of you know that much better ^_^

PS: he's still ok with people even though he reascts to general environment.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

By "infusion coctail", do you mean that they tube-fed him? Do you happen to know what antibiotic(s) and what the dosage was?

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

He gave him a shot of some fluid, not sure what it was. I also don't know what antibiotic it was but he gave him a small shot of it. 

But now I have a new problem. He's been eating and drinking the whole day. He's been quite active and interested so he really seemed fine, a bit too fine to be honest. but now, when I was changing his towels (which I keep doing quite often because all that food that comes in has to get out) and when I was about to clean him (because as he can't stand he keeps soiling himself) I saw that the stump of his amputated leg is quite swollen. I'm afraid, since it's not bandaged any more (which I think is a mistake) that it might have gotten infected or something. 
Now, i don't feel like calling the vet because he's obviously doing this as a favour (he's not even taking money for it) and I've called him more that a fair share of times. So please tell me, should I try and clean up the stump (the wound itself seems fine) with water or hydrogen or something, and should I myself maybe try and put the bandages on? or at least something to protect the area. 
If the swelling doesn't come down till tomorrow I'll certainly call the vet, but I would like to try and help him myself, I feel so useless


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

You need to call the vet asap.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Sure would be nice to know what antibiotics he's had and, if it should be necessary, to have and possibly administer some oral antibiotics on an ongoing basis until the wound heals. We can email you a *.pdf of a current avian formulary that your vet can use if you'll provide an email address (use a PM if you like).

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Just out of curiosity, how bad is the swelling? You could measure the diameter in millimeters or centimeters, just specify which you used.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

A formulary, by the way, is a list of drugs and their dosages. An avian formulary, therefore, is a list of drugs used for birds. The specific formulary that I'd send you has dosing information for specific species, pigeons being one of them. Sometimes, a particular drug might work well in one species, like ducks, but not in others, like pigeons. Other times, it's just the dosing that's different: how much to give to one bird species versus another. It might be real helpful for your vet, especially if avian veterinary practice isn't his or her specialty.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

We're back from the vet's. apparently I overreacted a bit, the vet said the leg is just a bit swollen which is normal after amputation. That's easilly believeable since he never showed any signs of that leg hurting him, or anything hurting him for that matter. 

I asked about the antibiotic, it's Gentamicin and he is going to take one more shot tomorrow (he's taken one today and yesterday). That's all I know, but still, the pdf file would be good, just in case something goes wrong. I'll send a PM


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's not a good idea to give a pigeon parenteral (injection in any form) Gentamicin. If memory serves, it can cause real problems and possibly organ damage. It'd be far better to give oral Amoxicillin, Clavamox (Amoxicillin plus Clavulanic Acid), Trimethoprim/Sulfa, Enrofloxacin and several other choices. I'll look it up as soon as I can.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

It's hardest on the kidneys--nephrotoxicosis. They even use the stuff to induce nephrotoxicosis in pigeons for experimental purposes. Let's go to a different medication, please.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

Steva is doing really fine today. he is not trying to move that much but he is constantly picking on his food, mostly just throwing it around the room. But I have one question, is there a chance of him overeating? I was just so happy when he started eating and drinking but now I realised that since he's not moving and he keeps on eating and drinking (he's been drinking really a lot) that might be a problem. should I rely on him knowing his limits or should I take his food away and give it to him when it's time to eat?

In about an hour we're going for another visit to the vet and I'll see about changing the antibiotic


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Cydonian said:


> ...*should I rely on him knowing his limits *or should I take his food away and give it to him when it's time to eat?


Goodness, gracious, how could you even THINK to ask such a question!?! 

Of course, he "knows his limits"! They all do.

And, from what I've seen, they don't have many! 

In that stuff that I sent you about Gentamicin, it talks about them getting Polydipsia (drink more water than normal) and Polyuria (urinate more than normal).

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

so, an update. We've stopped with the antibiotic and the vet is confident he won't be needing any right now as he seems healthy.
Yesterday Steva started eating and drinking more moderately, which I interpret as a good sign. I also think his poop is starting to look better. it is still primarely green but it started being more solid. 
As for behaviour, he's still quite fine with everyone though we tend not to disturb him too much. He just get's completely calm every time we approach him which tells me he's not comfortable with us near, but I'm grateful that he's not panicking.

He doesn't try to move that much, and that seems strange to me, but I'm also thankful for that.

And I have a question, do pigeons enjoy the light? because the day here is very short at this time of year and we usually don't turn the light on in that room, it's only TV that shines but somehow it seems to me that he wouldn't mind at least a bit of light falling on him so he could see his food and stuff. Or do pigeons prefer darkness to the lamplight? I would really like to get him as comfortable as I can


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Yes. Pigeons like light. I would leave a light on for him.
I'm glad he's doing better.


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

Great! It shall be done ^_^


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Sounds like he is doing good. You're doing a great job with him. 
You can leave a lamp on for him until bedtime. Pigeons don't see too well in the dark.

Reti


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

as promised, here are some pictured. unfortunately he looks a bit scared but he get's all calm and quiet when I approach so I can't take a photo of him relaxed

















and a photo of his poop for evaluation purposes, thoguh today it was already dryer, I'd say it's getting better.



and this is how we arranged his livingroom, i think he really likes the rolled up towel, even when he starts kicking when I hold him, the minute I put him down on it he calms down. he also learned how to move by biting the towel and pulling himself. today he even turned about 90 degrees in his towel and somehow draged his food bowl so that he could eat


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

so, it's been almost 2 weeks since I found Steva and I again need your opinion. In the meanwhile he's been getting better, he's become more lively and active (though still incapable of any major movement), he's also taken a liking to my mother and me and falls asleep in our arms when we take him no matter how lively he was before.

I've also noticed that sometimes he makes some sounds, but very ocasionaly (something like purring and knowing pigeons on the street I would suppose it was normal)
but just now he sneezed as I was holding him and I hear some noise from his beak, should I be worried? I don't see how he had a chance to get a cold (or some equivalent thereof) but I really wouldn't like him to get sick 

so, some opinions or advice is welcome 

thanks in advance!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, they do sneeze occasionally. It's high time you took those bandages off. Even in human wards, we know now that to stay down in bed too much invites pneumonia.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

well, the bandages are off and I am soooo happy  The wing really looks much better than it did last week. I don't know if he's ever going to fly because it was really hurt badly, but it's healing quite fast. 

Steva's been healthy and that sneeze was nothing serious obviously, but he really enjoys his freedom from the bandages. He hasn't tried anything selfdestructive like flying or running around, actually, he is being really wise about his situation. He started walking slowly and is already used to balancing on only one leg, but it's still too week to support his whole body for a prolonged period of time, but then he just crouches 

right now he's going through his plumage with the beak and is discarding detached feathers. I really expected him to go wild once he was free but he's really calm and practical, it's amazing! But I can see that he's enjoying it, I'm so very happy for him, he's really doing better  and I think he's gotten used to all of us (dog included) so I hope rehabilitation won't be so problematic.

I'll post some pictures soon 

Jovana


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I'd feel a lot better about Steva being healthy if the ceres were more white. That's the portion at the base of the top beak that covers the actual nostrils. When they get that dirty color, it usually means that the bird has some health issues.

I'm sure Steva feels better now, being out of those bandages. Preening is a very good sign.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

hmm, well it is really grey... what do you think it could be? should I maybe do something? add more vitamins to his food? I don't know, I'll compare it to the other pigeons in the area, I never really payed any attention to it.

so it's called preening? great  I don't even know what it's called in Serbian, I'm very bad on bird vocabulary. He's been preening for hours, now he just looks like a puffball, but he is ballancing on that one leg perfectly now, though walking itself is problematic, but I can see that he's trying.

So could I maybe search for some other more obscure clues of his health? beacuse to my untrained eye everything seems normal, but I'm probably missing something else.

btw, the poo has gotten darker (with streaks of white) and it's quite solid now, usually in the shape of a rasin-sized spiral.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, I don't know if the off-colored ceres are a specific indicator of anything in particular or don't remember if I ever did. In many cases when you've brought one in that's sick and you keep it for a long time with plenty of healthy food and clean water, the ceres will begin to whiten up. We'll just have to give Steva some time.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

You did such a wonderful job with Steva. I am so glad to hear he is doing so good.
I have noticed that pigeons with disabilities not only adapt very well in captivity but also tame much easier.

Reti


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Reti said:


> I have noticed that pigeons with disabilities not only adapt very well in captivity but also tame much easier.
> 
> Reti


Yeah, Pattie Cakers herself is standing on my chest right now, obstructing my view of the monitor. I can only see what I'm typing with one eye at a time as she seems to have the knack for moving to be in my way no matter which way I tilt my head.

Pidgey


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

Pidgey said:


> Yeah, Pattie Cakers herself is standing on my chest right now, obstructing my view of the monitor. I can only see what I'm typing with one eye at a time as she seems to have the knack for moving to be in my way no matter which way I tilt my head.
> 
> Pidgey


Obviously she wants your full attention. The monitor is more important or fun than her? 


Reti


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

nothing much has happened since my last post, he's been standing a lot on his leg (I congratulate him on his stamina  ) but he started sneezing, a lot! I really don't know why, the room is warm, he's been moving a lot, eating and drinking as normal. I even gave him some water with a bit of salt and shugar in it.

Do you have any idea what it could be or what I could do for him


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, it's when you start seeing a nasal discharge or a conjunctivitis that you really need to start worrying. I've gotta' go back in this thread to review what all he's been given to this point.

Pidgey


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

please do, thank you very, very much!


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, see if you can get a hold of some Metronidazole (you'd only really need one 250 milligram tablet to run a full course for him but I don't know if you can buy just one tablet) and some Amoxicillin, just to have in case.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

You know, another thing you might try for this little guy is rigging up a real simple prosthetic for him. You could fashion a pocket for the end of his stump to go in out of masking tape (it's a tape we have that's kinda' like yellow paper with a sticky side) that has some kind of wire or wood sticking out that's roughly the angle and length of the missing part of the other leg. It can end as a simple peg. He wouldn't be able to stand on it alone, but it would allow him to get some relief from standing on his other leg all alone. He might not like it at first, but he might get used to it pretty quick once the novelty wears off. Just something to try and no real money involved.

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Cydonian said:


> nothing much has happened since my last post, he's been standing a lot on his leg (I congratulate him on his stamina  ) but he started sneezing, a lot! I really don't know why, the room is warm, he's been moving a lot, eating and drinking as normal. I even gave him some water with a bit of salt and shugar in it.
> 
> Do you have any idea what it could be or what I could do for him


Pigeons are very dusty and it builds up quickly. It makes me sneeze and maybe it's making him sneeze too. Maybe a warm bath would help with you helping, of course. Just a thought.


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

It's been such a long time I hope you haven't forgotten about Steva.

Update:

The sneezing must have been due to dust since he never showed any other symptoms. His ambutated leg healed completely and he is hopping on his good leg now, though he is not very mobile. He is eating and drinking well and I think the ceres has gotten whiter  

He is a very dear pigeon, he grew to really enjoy my company, and he constantly wants to be in my lap  he is very communicative and knows how to ask for food and water, and more than anyhing else - attention. He is like a little baby to me now and is really loved by everyone in the household. He even gets along with my dog.

The only bad news I have is that his wing, even though it's healed, isn't functional, and I really need some advice.

He can move it in the root itself but the wing is immobile at the point where it was injured (at the point where Radius and Ulna meet Carpometacarpus). He tries flapping his wings from time to time (all the feathers have grown back) but it isn't getting any better. Sometimes I try opening it myself, extremely gently of corse but he starts moving away as soon as I get to that point where even he cant open it. The wrist (as I shall be calling that joint) seems also to be a bit disfigured, it is not as smooth as the other wing is and he still hasn't grown any feathers there (that's a stripe 3cm long and less that 1cm wide). When I try to feel it, it feels the same as the other wing, sio I really can't figure out the problem. I'm thinking about x-raying the wing soon. 

Do you have any ideas? also is there any way to help him rehabilitate that wing, by maybe putting some ointment or something?

Well, even if he doesn't fly it's ok, I just feel a bit sorry for him, though he seems wuite hapy as it is. He is in my lap at the moment, picking on my bracelet, little devil ^_^
I remember I promised some pics so here they are, taken from my mobile while he was in my lap: 

























I tried taking a pic of his wing though it is very hard because it just seems normal and that "scar" is in a difficult position, so I can't both hold him and take a picture, but I'll try!

thank you for reading!

Jovana


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Hopefully, you can get somebody else to take the picture while you hold him with both wings held out to the sides. It is usually bad news if they can't extend the wingtip, though.

Welcome back, by the way, and I'm glad this little guy found you!

Pidgey


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Steva is a very lucky bird to have you...a handsome bird as well.
I know you feel sorry for him because he can't fly but he's probably ok with his limitations, because he has you and your family. 
From the experiences I have had with wing injuries, if he can't fly now, he likely never will. Really though, that doesn't mean he won't have a happy life.
Thank you for the update.


----------



## Cydonian (Jan 14, 2008)

well, that might even be better. I really would never let him loose in this overcrowded city and keeping him here while he's able to fly would really be sad. 

And again, your support has brought me some peace of mind, while Steva might be happy to have found me, he should really be happy that I found you guys. I'm soooo glad I didn't give up! and he does seem happy, I hope he will be even more so when the weather gets better.
I've also heard of someone having taken in a pigeon who can't fly here in Belgrade so I'll try and contact him, maybe Steva might have a friend to visit  How important is it for pigeons to have other pigeons to socialise with? Could humans really be enough for him?

oh yes, and about that prosthetics, I've been thinking about that. I didn't want to do it before to frustrate him further but now that he's completely comfortable with me and that his leg healed, I would really like to try. If you have any examples of a prosthetic that worked fine, that would be nice, I'm not much of an inventor and making things is not really my thing....maybe a scetch? But I'll definitely try and fix him something, I think that would make his life much easier!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

I don't know about prosthetics, maybe Pidgey will have some information about that. What I can tell you is that we have many members that have only 1 pigeon and those birds do very well.
I love the quote at the bottom of your post. Just what I needed right now.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, how much of his leg does he have left? Picture?

Pidgey


----------

